# Hello Everyone!



## Traylen (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey, I'm another high school tech. I was looking for a good site to read up on teching and I guess I found it! I read through all the Tutorials and some forum stuff. I really like this site!  

Anyways, I do a lot of tech work for my high school as well as community theatre (Woohoo I rake up community service hours for college! Added bonus!!  ). As for what I do, I do all sorts of stuff, don't really have anything I specialize in... yet.... At the moment I'm running a spotlight for the community, and our high school’s 3rd production of the year is yet to begin, so I don't really know what I'll be doing. Probably running crew since most of our techs are seniors and this will be their last show.

So, hey from the Bay Area! 8) I'm really glad I came across this site!


----------



## zac850 (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome to the site! The website is an excellent resource and I hope to see you around the forums!

just remember, the only stupid question is the one not answered. Its a really great community here, and everyone is really nice.

hope to see you around
--zac


----------



## Pocado (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey welcome!
It's really cool that you do community theater. I've done one play of comunity stuff, but I havn't found any place to go to just volunteer to do it. I hope you learn what you want to here!

Pocado


----------



## wemeck (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome to the site! And I hope to see you around the forums.


----------

